# first scan after IVF and told the baby is ten days smaller than it should be



## alimorg31 (Jul 27, 2010)

Had icsi in June embryo transfer of two embryos on 18th June.
Had my first scan at 5 weeks after positive test last Thursday (22nd) which was actually 7 weeks + 1day.  Have just been told baby is only sized between 5-6 weeks. How can this be possible.  I now have to go back for another scan in a weeks time to see if its grown.  There is a heartbeat but no explanation as to why its not the size they expected it to be.  They have said it could have implanted late but my argument is then where did the positive pregnancy test come from on day 14.  Absolutely devastated, re-scan on our tenth wedding anniversary this Thursday! All the sonographer could say to me is that its in gods hands now just don't know what to think right now

Has anyone experienced this please?
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wish I could give you some answers but I can't, the positive sign is the heartbeat, so that's a really good sign, I will be thinking of you on Thursday,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## alimorg31 (Jul 27, 2010)

HI

Thank you!  I thought so too but they don't seem to be so reassuring because of the size.  I am getting so worked up today its a nightmare
x


----------

